# Customer not letting me quit



## Nwplawncare (Jan 1, 2018)

I have this needy customer done her driveway with a snowblower 2 or 3 seasons then plowed it plus snowblowed all the extras for 3 season. Told her this year in feb. That im not plowing this next winter. She insists I need to find her a replacement... thats why I told her in feb... she's a pain in the butt with the plowing plus snowblowing nobody wants the job I guess. I asked 1 kid he said no shes asked a few I guess they said no too what do I do?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

WOW


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Tell her its $300 to plow and then dont show up!
OR
Tell her the truth
She is a pain in the ass customer and you dont want to plow her any more. its not your job to find a replacement. She cant find any one because they all no she is a pain in the ass.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just don’t renew her contract?
Not sure why she’s making you work more to find someone else, are you charging her for that?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Only other option is fake your own death...


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Maybe she has the hearts/ crush on you


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Maybe she has the hearts/ crush on you


In which case my post still applies....


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Fire yourself. I do it with clients who are a pain and it works.
1. It’s not you it’s me…
2. It’s you and you can’t afford me dealing with you.
3. It’s you, have a nice life.

Be an adult. Tell them you aren’t doing their property anymore.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Tell her no means no...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

In the fall craigslist will be full of adds with people that will take her money. Steer her there now. Unless she's some type of relative, not your responsibility.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

You just walk up to the client and say, ‘I break with thee, I break with thee, I break with thee’ …and then you throw dog poop on their shoes.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I still can't understand how you just can't tell her to pound sand? Even if you're passive there's ways of saying no without being a jerk.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tell her no means no...


My squarebody, my choice


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Nwplawncare said:


> I have this needy customer done her driveway with a snowblower 2 or 3 seasons then plowed it plus snowblowed all the extras for 3 season. Told her this year in feb. That im not plowing this next winter. She insists I need to find her a replacement... thats why I told her in feb... she's a pain in the butt with the plowing plus snowblowing nobody wants the job I guess. I asked 1 kid he said no shes asked a few I guess they said no too what do I do?


Not trying to be a jerk here....but it's not your problem, just move on. You're not going to do it, end of story. Finding someone else ain't your job. Even if you loved the lady, don't help her find someone else. That way when that _someone else_ messes it up....it ain't gonna be your problem.

NYH1.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LOL... you have to find your replacement... that makes me laugh.

Ask her if he thinks when people quit McDonalds if they have to find the person that is gunna take over their position asking "do you want fires with that?"


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> LOL... you have to find your replacement... that makes me laugh.
> 
> Ask her if he thinks when people quit McDonalds if they have to find the person that is gunna take over their position asking "do you want fires with that?"


Did someone say fires?









When we drop a client, we usually will give them some notice so they're not put in a pickle (don't want to burn bridges) unless the bridge is already burned like that Wayne county executive that screwed us on mulch because he didn't like the color.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did someone say fires?
> View attachment 218446
> 
> 
> When we drop a client, we usually will give them some notice so they're not put in a pickle (don't want to burn bridges) unless the bridge is already burned like that Wayne county executive that screwed us on mulch because he didn't like the color.


That looks like baseball not soccer cant be any fires there....


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> That looks like baseball not soccer cant be any fires there....


Isn't it called football in your part of the world? we have a thread for that...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

no we still call it soccer but in metric


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

theplowmeister said:


> Tell her its $300 to plow and then dont show up!
> OR
> Tell her the truth
> She is a pain in the ass customer and you dont want to plow her any more. its not your job to find a replacement. She cant find any one because they all no she is a pain in the ass.


Tell her she needs to find you a cooler customer to replace her.


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did someone say fires?
> View attachment 218446
> 
> 
> When we drop a client, we usually will give them some notice so they're not put in a pickle (don't want to burn bridges) unless the bridge is already burned like that Wayne county executive that screwed us on mulch because he didn't like the color.


That's Comerica right? Is that you? Man I wish I could get to a game sometime soon


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Nwplawncare (Jan 1, 2018)

I told her no is no lol just doesnt seem like shes getting it (i still do work there in the summer) I asked that 1 kid just to be nice. either way im not showing up when it snows I was just wondering if their was a "professional" way to tell her but I think ive already done that! thanks for the replies and the laughs lol


----------



## Nwplawncare (Jan 1, 2018)

all my other customers were very supportive when I told them I was done. I only had 14 driveways. plus im sure they will get it done cheaper now people here will plow for 20 or 30$ its hard to compete with that! I will be a snow groomer this winter, but i will be going back to her property on the 22 or 23 of this month and will tell her to stop nagging about plowing or forget my number ill let you all know how it goes


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

“Lose my number” isn’t good people skills, maybe you should cool down before you go over there and cancel the account or have someone that’s not going to act like a moron.

don’t burn bridges before the flood comes

one more thing, Summer is the prime selling season for snow.


----------



## Nwplawncare (Jan 1, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> "Lose my number" isn't good people skills, maybe you should cool down before you go over there and cancel the account or have someone that's not going to act like a moron.
> 
> don't burn bridges before the flood comes
> 
> one more thing, Summer is the prime selling season for snow.


How do you think I should word it? I very nicely told her I was done plowing she keeps bringing it up when I go there saying I should rethink about giving up on plowing an saying I need to find another guy to do it. Also I told her the first time in late Feb while I was still plowing she's brought it up almost every time I've been there since... I vist every 2 weeks in the summer


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

When firing a customer it's not you responsibility to find another contractor, at the most recommend contractor's that you feel so good work. 
When you fire an employee do you find them another employer? No it's not your problem.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

You have informed her numerous times,
Send out a letter informing all customers
That your no longer plowing snow .
Maybe add a list of contractors to call.

How do you word it?
To who it may concern,
so and so business as is no longer plowing snow. You will need to find a new contractor. 
Thank you, XYZ.

Next, you need to move on.
When she calls don’t answer.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I dont drop alot of customers, but I guess we all go through a few that haggle with someone elses better price.
I usually end a conversation with " I wish you the best with your new contractor!" and in the spirit of not burning bridges... 
"If it doesnt work out I would be happy to quote you again in the future!"
Its usually to the point and diplomatic, omit the second part if you have no intention of ever trying to rebuild your snow services.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I had a needy customer like that and the way I handled it was. I explained that the account required too much time. I have been charging $50 to do it and told her the only way I could do it the same way and continue on the price would be $150. She said oh my God and said no. Two days later she called back and re-hired me at $150 rate. I then subbed it out to two young gentleman that do a great job with snowblowers for 75 and still charge her 150 and she’s happy as a lark! And the two young gentleman that are doing it are doing an excellent job and are tickled to death with the $75 And I make $75.00 just for overseeing it and doing the billing. And no bridges burned!


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tell her no means no...


Must be andy's family


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> Only other option is fake your own death...


My Robokiller does this, only problem is if they're smart enough 2 spoof number.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Going to sound a little old..... during the Reagan era you just said no.....


----------



## TOOMUCHWALKING (Jan 16, 2009)

"I gave you notice last year...goodbye!


----------



## jimf909 (Oct 11, 2021)

There's always more to the story but here's how I read this:

You had a year-round business serving customers and you're dropping your plowing services. Most of your customers accepted your message and moved on, possibly finding a better deal. One customer is not dealing with this well. We don't know her situation but it could be many things. Maybe you've provided her with awesome service for several years and she knows no one will do it as good as you. Maybe she doesn't want another service provider in her life. Maybe she doesn't know who to call. Maybe she's a jerk and you're the last person in town who will talk to her.

Regardless, she's still your customer because you're there every two weeks in the summer. This is coming down to two choices: drop her completely by terminating your summer services or keep the summer business and work with her to find your winter replacement. She's still your customer and deserves some support until you sever the relationship completely.


----------

